# Neymar



## #Dodo90# (1 Luglio 2013)

Neymar Junior

Attaccante del Barcellona

Nazionalità: brasiliana

Data di nascita ed età: 5 Febbraio 1992 

Stipendio: 7 milioni di euro


Menomale che è un sopravvalutato montato dai media, altrimenti ne avrebbe fatti 20 in questa Confederation Cup. Magari adesso andrà in Spagna e continuerà a segnare a medie altissime e si inizierà a dire "eh ma in Spagna anche Jose Mari segnava caterve di gol. Deve venire in Italia per dimostrare il suo valore". Si, a giocare contro Zapata, Bonucci, Ranocchia, Carrozzieri....

Giocatore incredibile considerando che ha 20 anni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Anche io ho cambiato idea su di lui; fenomeno vero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2013)

Ci speravo proprio tanto che fosse un mezzo bidone


Niente da fare, mi sa che è forte forte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci speravo proprio tanto che fosse un mezzo bidone
> 
> 
> Niente da fare, mi sa che è forte forte


Stessa cosa, sono dispiaciutissimo, spero in Pepe

Ieri non so se fosse semplicemente in giornata ma quei dribbling in corsa con tale precisione sono solo per i grandi giocatori. Non è solo un pagliaccio ma anche grande concretezza

Se la smettesse di buttarsi per ogni maremma di cosa....


----------



## jaws (1 Luglio 2013)

Io non ho cambiato idea su di lui. Passa più tempo lungo a terra che in piedi e contro l'Italia non ha combinato niente.
Però ha azzeccato la squadra in cui andare, con i suoi nuovi compagni farà del gran bel teatro


----------



## iceman. (1 Luglio 2013)

Messi Neymar Pedro e' una cosa spaventosa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Menomale che è un sopravvalutato montato dai media, altrimenti ne avrebbe fatti 20 in questa Confederation Cup. Magari adesso andrà in Spagna e continuerà a segnare a medie altissime e si inizierà a dire "eh ma in Spagna anche Jose Mari segnava caterve di gol. Deve venire in Italia per dimostrare il suo valore". Si, a giocare contro Zapata, Bonucci, Ranocchia, Carrozzieri....
> 
> Giocatore incredibile considerando che ha 20 anni.



hai dimenticato nel barca tutti vincono 4 palloni d'oro , quando vincera una champions league col pro vercelli allora ne riparliamo


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2013)

Forte è forte, chi lo mette in discussione questo, certo in Europa il calcio è totalmente differente, in campo e fuori. Staremo a vedere, oltretutto ha scelto una meta molto complicata.


----------



## Graxx (1 Luglio 2013)

ha fatto un gol cn la spagna meraviglioso...altro che cl per la juve...l'anno prossimo la vince il barca a mani basse...


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> ha fatto un gol cn la spagna meraviglioso...altro che cl per la juve...l'anno prossimo la vince il barca a mani basse...



Credo sia impossibile prevedere chi la vince. Se avessimo guardato sulla carta il Barca avrebbe dovuto vincere le ultime 5 edizioni. E invece...


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Messi Neymar Pedro e' una cosa spaventosa.



Bah, un attacco discreto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io non ho cambiato idea su di lui. Passa più tempo lungo a terra che in piedi e contro l'Italia non ha combinato niente.
> Però ha azzeccato la squadra in cui andare, con i suoi nuovi compagni farà del gran bel teatro


Contro di noi ha segnato


----------



## Dexter (2 Luglio 2013)

devono comprare cavani: neymar cavani messi


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Luglio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Contro di noi ha segnato



Beh, il gol l'ha fatto Buffon 
Comunque Abate prima di uscire dal campo infortunato lo stava tenendo a bada, quindi possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli al prossimo Milan-Barcellona


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Contro di noi ha segnato



Su punizione tirata male e per di più il fallo non c'era


----------



## rossovero (2 Luglio 2013)

Ok, non è un bidone ma voglio vederlo in Europa lo stesso. E vorrei vedere un brasiliano d'attacco con una carriera ad alti livelli più lunga di 5 anni, per una volta...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2013)

Il talento è innegabile,ma non è garanzia di successo nel Barça,specialmente se sei un attaccante abituato ad essere la stella della squadra.


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il talento è innegabile,ma non è garanzia di successo nel Barça,specialmente se sei un attaccante abituato ad essere la stella della squadra.



Secondo me ha sbagliato a scegliere il Barça. In una squadra del genere non puoi pensare di fare la star assoluta se ci sta già uno come Messi.


----------



## jaws (2 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha sbagliato a scegliere il Barça. In una squadra del genere non puoi pensare di fare la star assoluta se ci sta già uno come Messi.



Secondo me invece ci ha visto lungo, in qualsiasi altra squadra europea sarebbe stato squalificato continuamente per simulazione


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece ci ha visto lungo, in qualsiasi altra squadra europea sarebbe stato squalificato continuamente per simulazione



Beh in effetti anche questo è vero  
Da quel punto di vista il Barcellona actor's studio football club era la scelta migliore che potesse fare


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Luglio 2013)

prima di vederlo all'opera in confederations ero piuttosto scettico sul suo conto.Ma devo ammettere che mi ha fatto una grossissima impressione in queste partite.Resta da vedere come si integrerà nel barça,se sarà così bravo da non venire cannibalizzato dall'ego di messi


----------



## de sica (3 Luglio 2013)

Il barça ha il miglior argentino e il miglior brasiliano in circolazione,avanti in attacco


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Luglio 2013)

Ieri in amichevole ha segnato da quasi centrocampo...


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Neymar


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Luglio 2013)

Magari prima o poi giocheranno tutti e 3 assieme.
Chissà se è più probabile che Neymar venga al Milan o che Balotelli e El Shaarawy vadano al Barcellona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Magari prima o poi giocheranno tutti e 3 assieme.
> Chissà se è più probabile che Neymar venga al Milan o che Balotelli e El Shaarawy vadano al Barcellona



io sono curioso dell'offerta che gli aveva fatto Galliani...sarebbe stato un trio pazzesco paragonabile a quello Messi-Eto'o-Henry...solo che li non c'era nessun pazzo


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Luglio 2013)

"Balotelli El Shaarawy... Craques"  

Magari è un messaggio implicito a Galliani


----------



## _ET_ (5 Agosto 2013)

primi calci in europa


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2013)

neymar avra vita difficile... non dico perche giochera male ma visto il video sopra... ogni volta che prendeva palla lo buttavano a terra


----------



## _ET_ (5 Agosto 2013)

immagina real-barca con pepe che lo marca...

solo in spagna può fare il fenomeno forse,in premier e serie a un giocatore così non avrebbe sicuramente vita facile.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Visto che qualche mese è ormai trascorso, come valutate il primo impatto di *Junior* con il calcio europeo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Visto che qualche mese è ormai trascorso, come valutate il primo impatto di *Junior* con il calcio europeo?



Come me lo aspettavo.Buoni numeri,buon gioco,ma non potrà mai essere il Neymar del Santos o della Nazionale giocando con Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come me lo aspettavo.Buoni numeri,buon gioco,ma non potrà mai essere il Neymar del Santos o della Nazionale giocando con Messi.



già e aggiungo che a lui penso che gli va bene così...ha soltanto 21 anni e deve pensare a crescere come giocatore...poi giocando con Messi ha molta meno pressione


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già e aggiungo che a lui penso che gli va bene così...ha soltanto 21 anni e deve pensare a crescere come giocatore...poi giocando con Messi ha molta meno pressione



Vero.


----------



## Dexter (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Visto che qualche mese è ormai trascorso, come valutate il primo impatto di *Junior* con il calcio europeo?


Frenato. Giocasse Pedro al suo posto non cambierebbe nulla. Ha paura di strafare,pur avendone i mezzi. Un peccato..


----------



## Snake (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Visto che qualche mese è ormai trascorso, come valutate il primo impatto di *Junior* con il calcio europeo?



Ottimo, chi dice che è condizionato da Messi non sa di cosa va parlando.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Mi sta piacendo per come interpreta il ruolo di uomo che gioca per i compagni, ma può fare molto di più.
Anche per me è frenato. Non so se da Messi, ma sicuramente è un ragazzo che ha bisogno di tempo per assimilare il gioco del Barça. Un giocatore con esperienza europea (Reus tanto per fare un nome) farebbe meno fatica, ma Neymar viene da un campionato in cui segna decine di gol un attaccante che pesa oltre 100 Kg.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Novembre 2013)

Per quanto riguarda i tuffi mette d'accordo tutti,fenomeno assoluto.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i tuffi mette d'accordo tutti,fenomeno assoluto.



Giocatore di una antisportività come nessuno al mondo, non mi sorprende che si sia aggregato alla granbriiccola farcellonese..
Pagliaccio, Balo si prende i fischi quando cade, si prende i gialli e rossi e noi stiamo a distruggerlo.
Neymar? Nessuno dice niente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2013)

prenderà tante, ma tante di quelle botte in carriera...se continua così gli spaccano le gambe


----------



## Mou (6 Novembre 2013)

Tuffatore patetico, ma in un'azione si è bevuto 3/4 di difesa... Forte ma pagliaccio.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Il talento indubbiamente c'è, ma sicuramente gli manca ancora qualcosa. Anche stasera, tanto fumo poco arrosto. Rigore regalato a parte.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2013)

Per me ha scelto la squadra sbagliata dove poter esplodere. Ma si sa, Messi, Barcellona, soldi, ecc. fanno tutta la differenza.


----------



## Sesfips (6 Novembre 2013)

Si ma il dribbling che ha fatto quando ne ha scartati 4 lo fanno si e no 3-4 giocatori al mondo. 
Sarà un simulatore ma è fortissimo.


----------



## Snake (7 Novembre 2013)

poi mi dovete spiegare dov'è che lo vedete frenato


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2013)

È un campione, ma chi sostiene che possa arrivare ai livelli di Messi o Ronaldo si droga pesante imho.


----------



## Frikez (7 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> poi mi dovete spiegare dov'è che lo vedete frenato



.



juventino ha scritto:


> È un campione, ma chi sostiene che possa arrivare ai livelli di Messi o Ronaldo si droga pesante imho.



In effetti potrebbe anche superarli, chissà


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2013)

Neymar non sarà mai più forte di Messi. Assolutamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> In effetti potrebbe anche superarli, chissà



ma non penso proprio...per me Leo supererà Maradona fra massimo 5 anni...farà sicuramente un grandissimo Mondiale in Brasile, poi vincerà minimo 1 Champions da protagonista o con il Barcellona o con un altra squadra e poi chissà al Mondiale 2018


----------



## Frikez (7 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma non penso proprio...per me Leo supererà Maradona fra massimo 5 anni...farà sicuramente un grandissimo Mondiale in Brasile, poi vincerà minimo 1 Champions da protagonista o con il Barcellona o con un altra squadra e poi chissà al Mondiale 2018



Messi con l'Argentina non vincerà mai un Mondiale, sono pronto a scommettere 

Comunque Neymar sta trascinando il Barca in questi mesi a suon di assist, in più ha segnato nel Clasico quindi non capisco come si possa dire che stia faticando o che abbia scelto la squadra sbagliata bah.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Messi con l'Argentina non vincerà mai un Mondiale, sono pronto a scommettere



può anche eeere così...ma se arriva in Semifinale segnando 5-6 gol buttando fuori che ne so Spagna e Francia non sarà un Mondiale fallimentare


----------



## The Ripper (11 Dicembre 2013)

madò


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Un assist e 3 gol questa sera. Il terzo è da fenomeno


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Senza Messi è un altro giocatore, chiunque con l'argentino è limitato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Senza Messi è un altro giocatore, chiunque con l'argentino è limitato.



non che ronaldo sia meno accentratore.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non che ronaldo sia meno accentratore.



Stessa identica cosa...


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

Conferma la tesi che quando gioca insieme a Messi è timoroso e gioca più per fare l'assist all'idolo di casa. Gioca totalmente in maniera diversa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

Bellissimo il dribbling nel terzo gol.


----------



## 2515 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Non lo giudico neanche per sta partita, non fa neanche contesto, senza stimoli e pretese per il celtic. Chiunque gioca meglio se non è sotto pressione, è in altri contesti che va valutato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

questo forse può diventare veramente come Ronaldo e Messi...anche se deve fare ancora tanta, ma tanta strada
sta crescendo bene ed è un bene per il Calcio


----------



## Tobi (12 Dicembre 2013)

Contro di noi a San Siro non ha toccato palla... aspetterei un altro po prima di santificarlo


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2013)

te pareva che appena tornava al gol saltava fuori la barzelletta del "frenato da Messi", la partita di ieri chiaramente non l'ho vista ma quelle giocate sono identiche per dire a quelle che ha fatto contro di noi al Camp Nou e lì Messi c'era, dov'è che esattamente era timoroso? Tipo quando ne ha scartati 4 e se n'è fregato altamente (e giustamente) di ridargliela a Messi libero in area? Tipo quando ha fatto rimbabire mezza difesa del Real nel classico? Mah, che poi a dirla tutta Messi è fuori da un mese e questa è la prima partita in cui va a segno Neymar.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> te pareva che appena tornava al gol saltava fuori la barzelletta del "frenato da Messi", la partita di ieri chiaramente non l'ho vista ma quelle giocate sono identiche per dire a quelle che ha fatto contro di noi al Camp Nou e lì Messi c'era, dov'è che esattamente era timoroso? Tipo quando ne ha scartati 4 e se n'è fregato altamente (e giustamente) di ridargliela a Messi libero in area? Tipo quando ha fatto rimbabire mezza difesa del Real nel classico? Mah, che poi a dirla tutta Messi è fuori da un mese e questa è la prima partita in cui va a segno Neymar.



Parliamo di gol su, è evidente che quando c'è Messi il ragazzo non ha la stessa media realizzativa! Con Messi gioca esterno, senza di lui gioca in posizione centrale, è evidente che ci siano PALESI differenze.


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2013)

si parliamo di gol infatti, Messi fuori da un mese, quella di ieri è stata la prima partita in cui ha segnato, non so vedi te. E non è nemmeno esatto che stia giocando centrale, ieri forse ma quasi sempre Martino ha fatto giocare Fabregas in quella posizione.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ciò non cambia il mio discorso, se Neymar gioca in posizione centrale può avere una certa media gol, se gioca esterno ne avrà ovviamente un'altra! E questo è un dato di fatto, come lo è che quando gioca Messi il brasiliano non può fare l'attaccante e di conseguenza non farà mai tanti gol!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

ancora ad oggi non mi convince o meglio non mi sento di incensarlo come fa l'opinione pubblica


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2013)

Zapata ha fatto 2 gol al Celtic


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Zapata ha fatto 2 gol al Celtic



 

Neymar pur non essendo esploso sta migliorando, certo non è (ancora) quel fenomeno che può diventare, a meno che non faccia la fine di Pato o di Adriano, dipende solo da lui, certo con Messi accanto è dura...


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ciò non cambia il mio discorso, se Neymar gioca in posizione centrale può avere una certa media gol, se gioca esterno ne avrà ovviamente un'altra! E questo è un dato di fatto, come lo è che quando gioca Messi il brasiliano non può fare l'attaccante e di conseguenza non farà mai tanti gol!


questa è un'ovvietà, riguardo alle prestazioni io non noto nessuna differenza e soprattutto nessun timore reverenziale, le cose che ha fatto ieri le ha fatte anche con Messi in campo. Comunque non è che lo fanno giocare terzino, fa la punta esterna a sinistra, come la fa in nazionale, la sua posizione quella è.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tecnicamente è un fenomeno, spero per lui che non faccia la fine di Pato (che all'età di Neymar ha fatto vedere gran belle cose), però Neymar guardando i numeri sembra anche meglio di quel Pato.


----------



## giovanni88 (12 Dicembre 2013)

la difesa del Celtic non può essere un banco di prova per Neymar.
ho ancora troppo nella memoria in che modo la difesa del Celtic marcava Zapata sui calci d angolo quando poche settimane fa abbiamo vinto 0-3. o meglio non marcava per niente, ma non solo lui, tutti quelli dentro l area di rigore liberi di colpire indisturbati.
roba che non si vede neanche il Lega Pro.
detto questo ottimo numero quello che ha fatto quando ha segnato con un dribbling stretto che ha ubriacato il giocatore del Celtic che difendeva, sicuramente dimostra di avere degli ottimi numeri.
ora vedremo se questi numeri sarà capace di farceli vedere tutte le partite come fa Cristiano Ronaldo.se sarà in grado è sicuramente un predestinato. un giudizio definitivo aspetto di darlo a stagione conclusa.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Dicembre 2013)

e se inizia a trovare continuità ancher sottoporta come negli ultimi tempi....


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2014)

spero di sbagliarmi ma temo che la stagione di Neymar sia finita


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> spero di sbagliarmi ma temo che la stagione di Neymar sia finita



 cosa è successo?


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2014)

temo che gli sia saltato il crociato, quando ha provato a rialzarsi per camminare da solo ha ceduto subito cadendo per terra


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> temo che gli sia saltato il crociato, quando ha provato a rialzarsi per camminare da solo ha ceduto subito cadendo per terra



In Spagna dicono che il medico abbia detto che è la caviglia. Ho aperto una discussione in merito: *http://www.milanworld.net/grave-infortunio-per-neymar-vt13981.html*


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2014)

si ho visto adesso su marca, per la dinamica sembrava un movimento innaturale del ginocchio, comunque grave è grave perchè appena ha provato a camminare ha ceduto immediatamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

riprenditi presto futuro Campione


----------

